# Short Term Rentals in Thailand



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a question about renting an apartment in Thailand (most likely Jomtien Beach, Bangkok or Phuket) for two or three months, specifically about deposits.

I have surfed the net a bit and see a lot of rentals, but many want one month or more deposit. I am a bit skittish about that, as I was burned once before (not in Thailand). I rented an apartment overseas and left a one month deposit, but it turned out the landlord always rented to foreigners and always kept the deposit, thinking (correctly so) that since the tenants were most likely leaving the country, there wasn't anything they could do about it. My questions are:

1. Is it any better to rent through a property agent? In my experience they seem to have more credibility, since they will be there for a while. Individual landlords come and go. Who holds the deposit, the property agent or the owner?

2. Should I just stick to finding a hotel with cooking facilities? I don't mind paying 20% more, but if I am paying double, I would want to think about it.

3. In the case of Jomtien Beach, should I just walk down the street and find a property agent? I assume since it is only a two or three month rental they won't get much of a commission, so they may not be too interested. How do I look at the place - do they give me a key (if it is vacant).

Any do's and dont's would be most appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## dinshaw (Oct 2, 2009)

*Contact Me*

send an email to [email protected] and i will help you out since the admin on this board is not allowing me to offer you help.






californiabeachboy said:


> I have a question about renting an apartment in Thailand (most likely Jomtien Beach, Bangkok or Phuket) for two or three months, specifically about deposits.
> 
> I have surfed the net a bit and see a lot of rentals, but many want one month or more deposit. I am a bit skittish about that, as I was burned once before (not in Thailand). I rented an apartment overseas and left a one month deposit, but it turned out the landlord always rented to foreigners and always kept the deposit, thinking (correctly so) that since the tenants were most likely leaving the country, there wasn't anything they could do about it. My questions are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

dinshaw said:


> send an email to [email protected] and i will help you out since the admin on this board is not allowing me to offer you help.


There is a difference to advertising and offering ones help, Dinshaw. Your deleted posts were in clear violation of the forum rules on that subject. We on this forum help eachother out, and we do so just for the benifit of feeling good.

If you want to post an add though, there are options for you to do so. I can't speak for everyone, but atleast for me, I do read the Classifieds every now and then.


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Some resources*

I found these two articles helpful:

http://www.ajarn.com/help-and-guides/articles/the-ajarn.com-guide-to-renting-an-apartment/

http://www.ajarn.com/help-and-guides/articles/the-ajarn.com-guide-to-renting-a-house/

The author seems to be a frustrated interior decorator with idiosyncratic tastes. The rates in these article are higher than the average rents paid by TESOL instructors reported in the annual survey at http://www.tefl.com/home/col_survey.html, but they are much lower than listings I’ve seen by rental agents. 

Gino


----------

